# need BHFS clarification



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

Not sure if this is the place for this, but here goes: 

We have our State "target" tournament coming up in a couple weeks.

My question is if your in BowHunter Freestyle where your sights can't move, would that apply when you change yardage?

I understand the rule for 20yd indoors, but when you shoot 60-50-40, should that still apply? I have a worm adjust sight, could I adjust for each yardage or would I have to got to a fixed multi-pin sight?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

zimtown said:


> Not sure if this is the place for this, but here goes:
> 
> We have our State "target" tournament coming up in a couple weeks.
> 
> ...


BHFS allows you 5 FIXED site pins...which means you CANNOT MOVE THEM at any time during the scoring round, period. You CANNOT adjust for each yardage in BHFS at all, except during the two LEGAL practice ends before scoring begins.

Changing yardages has nothing to do with moving the site....if it did, then BHFS would be moving their sites, just like the Freestylers on every target on the field/hunter/animal courses, know what I mean?

SO, once you start scoring on the State Target round....you CANNOT TOUCH THOSE SITE PINS for any reason...no windage or elevation adjustments are allowed in BHFS.

Hope this clarifies it.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

sorta what I figured, just waiting to hear back from the target VP. might be time to swap sights...


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

what Field14 said, provided the org follows NFAA BHFS rules. May want to check/confirm that is the case. I know here in WI we have a State Games event which has a BHFS division and they allow the BHFS'ers to use a single pin and to move the pin for each of the 3 (60, 50, 40) distances and during the arrows being shot at that distance, go figure ! May as well be shooting a FS rig in that case !

>>------->


----------

